# Latest Event in Dallas, TX



## n-sane-1 (Oct 6, 2009)

For any and all who are in Texas, we have another show coming up on September 4th. Being held at the Market Hall in Dallas, TX. Would like to hear from the local Vendors and Retailers if you are interested in getting a booth. We can work out a few good deals to make it worth your time. Also, a shout out to all the car club members, we are always looking to add more cars to the show, so if you are in a car club drop me a line and we can work something out with you and your club. Thanks.

side note, we will have a SPL event there for your enjoyment, if you are up to it you can regisiter for that too!

Let me know. Thanks all.


Thomas...


----------

